# How do I know if I've opted in for tips?



## LetsGoForARide (Jan 19, 2016)

I just started driving again last night after about a 2-year hiatus, so I'm new to the in-app tipping feature.

I don't remember ever opting in, but uber support is telling me that I would need to in order to accept tips. They can't tell me if I have done so.

First night of driving, I had 9 trips, and I see no evidence of any tips. Obviously it's possible that everyone just chose not to tip, but I want to make sure that the option is there for them. Is there any way to find out, without explicitly asking a pax if it gives them the choice?


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

If you had opted in to receive in-app tips, at least 7 of those trips would have tips.
.
.
.
.
.
JUST KIDDING! Going ten or more trips without a tip is normal, especially for commuters and college students.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

I'm still trying to understand if the pax ever "opted in"...............


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

LetsGoForARide said:


> I just started driving again last night after about a 2-year hiatus, so I'm new to the in-app tipping feature.
> 
> I don't remember ever opting in, but uber support is telling me that I would need to in order to accept tips. They can't tell me if I have done so.
> 
> First night of driving, I had 9 trips, and I see no evidence of any tips. Obviously it's possible that everyone just chose not to tip, but I want to make sure that the option is there for them. Is there any way to find out, without explicitly asking a pax if it gives them the choice?


Tell a nice pax that you have good rapport with your issue and that you want to test it and you'll give them the cash. Have them rate you and tip in front of you (or try to).


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

LetsGoForARide said:


> I just started driving again last night after about a 2-year hiatus, so I'm new to the in-app tipping feature.
> 
> I don't remember ever opting in, but uber support is telling me that I would need to in order to accept tips. They can't tell me if I have done so.
> 
> First night of driving, I had 9 trips, and I see no evidence of any tips. Obviously it's possible that everyone just chose not to tip, but I want to make sure that the option is there for them. Is there any way to find out, without explicitly asking a pax if it gives them the choice?


You have received NO TIPS. Affirmative, you are opted in!


----------

